# Inflatable hot tub



## Limeys (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi does anyone know where I can buy an inflatable hot tub in Murcia .


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Leroy Merlin do them in season 

Davexf


----------



## Limeys (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you .


----------

